# Rebuilding a Walker Turner L540 woodlathe



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Rebuilding a Walker Turner L540 wood lathe that belonged to my grandfather. Needs an indexing pin as well as original tool banjo and rests. Also looking for a matching 4 step die cast pulley for the motor.
I live in southern Ontario, if anyone has a suggestion about finding parts I would love to hear it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://owwm.org/

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

ebay.com

The guys at owwm will probably have the parts but will charge three arms and a leg for them.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks.

Joined Owwm.

Have been watching Ebay, but no luck yet, issue is that often Ebay.com vendors do not ship to Canada.


----------

